# tem/têm



## jess oh seven

Há alguma diferença de pronúncia entre as palavras _tem _e _têm _no portugês do Portugal? Leva circunflexo só para se distinguir de _tem_?

Obrigada!


----------



## Alentugano

Isso vai depender da região. Eu sei que, no sul e numa parte do centro do país, _tem_ e _têm _são pronunciadas de forma distinta. No norte, notadamente na zona da cidade do Porto e também no Minho, não consigo perceber nenhuma diferença na pronunciação destas duas formas do verbo ter.


----------



## MOC

Eu noto diferença no norte:

"tem" = /tei~/ <- apenas para descrever o final nasal.

"têm" = /teie~/<- idem

Lá para cima diz-se "tenhem" mesmo. Mesmo escrevendo "têm".


----------



## Alentugano

Eu ouço uma rádio de Braga quase todos os dias, através da Internet, e juro que não noto diferença nenhuma entre _tem_ e _têm. _Também já me apercebi que não fazem diferenciação entre formas do tipo _amamos/amámos._


----------



## MOC

Alentugano said:


> Também já me apercebi que não fazem diferenciação entre formas do tipo _amamos/amámos._




Ána, Mariána, Cáma, Banána, dáma, ámo-te, etc...


----------



## ronanpoirier

E onde em Portugal pronuncia-se o final -em como -ãe?


----------



## MOC

Segundo o Outsider, é em Lisboa, mas acho que não só aí.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Deve ser em toda região ali central de Portugal, onde pronuncia-se o "e" como /â/ antes de sons palatais. Daí, nesse caso, isso faria todo o sentido, já que a pronúncia de "tem" é /te~j~/. Compreendes?


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> Ána, Mariána, Cáma, Banána, dáma, ámo-te, etc...


 
Eu ouvi falar que no português africano (Angola) também é normal pronunciar essas vogais com timbre aberto antes de nasal.

Aqui no Brasil a maioria pronuncia como uma nasal fechada, mas os *paulistas* e *sulistas* as pronunciam com timbre fechado *sem nasalização *exatamente como a esmagadora maioria dos portugueses.

E mais uma pergunta aos portugueses: gostaria de saber se em alguma região de Portugal é comum não reduzir a vogal "e" átona. Este português pronuncia "levitar" sem reduzir a vogal "e" átona, além de não apresentar chiamento algum do "S".


----------



## MOC

Alandria, Zona centro não litoral.  Mas olhe que Levitar, dizemos todos assim em Portugal, como ele diz. (ok, toda a gente é muita gente, mas a maioria diz assim)

EDIT: Vou ser ainda mais específico com todos os riscos inerentes a fazer uma previsão destas. (provavelmente vou falhar)  O homem é praí de Águeda.


----------



## jazyk

> Aqui no Brasil a maioria pronuncia como uma nasal fechada, mas os *paulistas* e  *sulistas* as pronunciam com timbre fechado *sem nasalização *exatamente como a esmagadora maioria dos portugueses.


Já por várias vezes vi esta afirmação feita aqui no fórum, mas não vejo nenhuma diferença entre como eu, paulista, pronuncio as vogais nasais, e qualquer outro brasileiro.  Descrever o som não me adianta nada, porque fico perdido nas divagações (para mim) fonéticas a que muitos de vocês recorrem. Não poderia mandar-me um arquivo de som em que se poderia ouvir a presumida diferença?

Jazyk


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> Alandria, Zona centro não litoral.  Mas olhe que Levitar, dizemos todos assim em Portugal, como ele diz. (ok, toda a gente é muita gente, mas a maioria diz assim)


Obrigada, MOC.


----------



## Alandria

jazyk said:


> Já por várias vezes vi esta afirmação feita aqui no fórum, mas não vejo nenhuma diferença entre como eu, paulista, pronuncio as vogais nasais, e qualquer outro brasileiro.  Descrever o som não me adianta nada, porque fico perdido nas divagações (para mim) fonéticas a que muitos de vocês recorrem. Não poderia mandar-me um arquivo de som em que se poderia ouvir a presumida diferença?


Oi, Jazyk! Você é paulistano, certo?
Preste atenção em como você pronuncia "antes" e "Adriana". O primeiro "a" (*an*tes) é nasal, mas o segundo (Adri*a*na)  geralmente não, perceba a diferença de som, esse segundo som é parecido com um "schwa" do inglês (b*u*bble). Vocês falam assim e eu não vejo nada de mal nisso, aliás, todas as minhas amigas paulistanas que cursam fonética me dizem exatamente isso. 

Acho que você não está discordando de mim; mas, sim, tentando entender a diferença de sons. Eu te entendo perfeitamente, pois aqui no Brasil nós não temos muita noção de como funcionam nossos sons antes de nasal num diálogo contínuo, principalmente se for nos casos citados. Quer um exemplo? A pronúncia aberta do primeiro "o" das palavras "h(ó)mem", "t(ó)ma" em São Paulo. Nós que não distinguimos muito esses sons, pensamos geralmente que é tudo "igual", ou seja, tanto faz falar "f(ó)me", "f(õ)me" ou "f(ô)me, que não distinguimos muito esses sons.


----------



## MOC

Alandria said:


> Obrigada, MOC.


Alandria actualizei o meu comentário. 
Esse "s" é uma aproximação não exagerada ao tal "s" beirão que tanto ouve falar nestes tópicos.

jazyk, apesar de eu não saber se realmente os falares paulistas e sulistas têm diferença em relação aos outros do Brasil, posso garantir que noto a tal diferença entre vogais nasais usadas pelo menos em alguns sotaques do Brasil que noto na palavra "banana" por exemplo, e a forma não nasal como esta palavra é dita em Portugal. Por isso sei de que diferença a Alandria está a falar. Agora, saber se em certas zonas do Brasil existe essa diferença ou não, deixo para vocês.


----------



## jazyk

> Oi, Jazyk! Você é paulistano, certo?


Não, botucatuense. Minha sobrinha, que é paulistana, pronuncia(ria) as duas palavras da mesma forma que eu, se é que posso confiar na minha memória acústica.



> Preste atenção em como você pronuncia "antes" e "Adriana". O primeiro "a" (*an*tes) é nasal, mas o segundo (Adri*a*na)  geralmente não, perceba a diferença de som, é parecido com um "schwa".


Não percebo diferença nenhuma. Como disse, tentar explicar com palavras não me ajudará em nada. Um arquivo de som seria mais útil.


----------



## MOC

Alandria said:


> Quer um exemplo? A pronúncia aberta do primeiro "o" das palavras "h(ó)mem", "t(ó)ma" em São Paulo. Nós que não distinguimos muito esses sons, pensamos geralmente que é tudo "igual", ou seja, tanto faz falar "f(ó)me", "f(õ)me" ou "f(ô)me, que não distinguimos muito esses sons.


Este último exemplo também noto. Antes de começar a prestar maior atenção aos sotaques (o que só aconteceu nos últimos anos), eu identificava-os principalmente pelas coisas mais óbvias, como por exemplo as óbvias distinções entre Porto e Lisboa em Portugal como a troca de v's por b's e ou's por ô's. Agora noto todas essas variantes em abertura e nasalização das vogais, a ponto de reparar em diferenças que agora me parecem nítidas e antigamente me passavam totalmente despercebidas, pareciam iguais.


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> Este último exemplo também noto. Antes de começar a prestar maior atenção aos sotaques (o que só aconteceu nos últimos anos), eu identificava-os principalmente pelas coisas mais óbvias, como por exemplo as óbvias distinções entre Porto e Lisboa em Portugal como a troca de v's por b's e ou's por ô's. Agora noto todas essas variantes em abertura e nasalização das vogais, a ponto de reparar em diferenças que agora me parecem nítidas e antigamente me passavam totalmente despercebidas, pareciam iguais.


Comigo é a mesmíssima coisa, MOC. Eu também não distinguia esses sons, acredito que haja diferenças parecidas nesses sons antes de nasais em Portugal. Por essa razão que eu concordo com a dupla grafia de "quilômetro/quilómetro", pois mesmo aqui no Brasil, há muitos paulistanos e alguns (repito, apenas alguns) sulistas que dizem "quil(ó)metro", por exemplo, canso de ouvir na TV, nos noticiários de alcance nacional.



jazyk said:


> Não percebo diferença nenhuma. Como disse, tentar explicar com palavras não me ajudará em nada. Um arquivo de som seria mais útil.


Ok, vamos lá! 

http://br.geocities.com/bancodesotaques/
http://br.geocities.com/bancodesotaques/rosi/fradique6.mp3

Essa paulista é de Santo André como está descrito no primeiro link, preste bem atenção em como ela diz "...foi no verão desse *a*no..." e "...datava de Lisboa do *a*no remoto de 1867...".

A propósito, esse é o meu sotaque favorito, adoro esses "r's" retroflexos.


----------



## jazyk

> A pronúncia aberta do primeiro "o" das palavras "h(ó)mem", "t(ó)ma" em São Paulo. Nós que não distinguimos muito esses sons, pensamos geralmente que é tudo "igual", ou seja, tanto faz falar "f(ó)me", "f(õ)me" ou "f(ô)me, que não distinguimos muito esses sons.


Este é bem interessante (talvez por eu a entender ). Tem razão, neste caso, em São Paulo é hómem é tóma, quase sempre, mas eu, como sempre me esmerei na gramática e na pronúncia padrão (pelo menos o que eu considero padrão ), mudei de pequeno meus _hómens_ e _tómas_ para_ hômens _e _tômas_ (hõmens e tõmas acho que não consigo dizer), o que já se tornou espontâneo. 



> Essa paulista é de Santo André como está descrito no primeiro link, preste bem atenção em como ela diz "...foi no verão desse *a*no..." e "...datava de Lisboa do *a*no remoto de 1867...".


Acho que é igual ao meu a. Não há outro diferente para comparar? É diferente do seu a?

A menina parece que está com o nariz entupido.


----------



## Alandria

jazyk said:


> Acho que é igual ao meu a. Não há outro diferente para comparar? É diferente do seu a?
> 
> A menina parece que está com o nariz entupido.


Nos últimos segundos este comentarista fala de maneira bem enfática "Adri*â*no" sem nasalizar o "a" (como em b*u*bble do inglês americano). Perceba que há diferença entre este "a" e o "a" de "*an*tes", pois o "a" de "*an*tes" é nasal e o "a" o de "adri*a*no", não.

A propósito, é diferente do meu "a", sim, o meu no caso seria igual ao de "antes" na palavra "adri*ã*no", mas isso só acontece nas tônicas, porque nas átonas subtônicas é um "a" aberto mesmo, como "támãnhu".


----------



## ronanpoirier

Jazyk, uma dica para "sentir" a vogal nasal é colocar o dedo na frente das narinas. Caso a vogal ou consoante seja nasal, vai sair ar pelas narinas, senão, o ar somente sai pela boca.


----------



## MOC

ronanpoirier said:


> Jazyk, uma dica para "sentir" a vogal nasal é colocar o dedo na frente das narinas. Caso a vogal ou consoante seja nasal, vai sair ar pelas narinas, senão, o ar somente sai pela boca.



 Nunca tinha reparado. Esta estratégia funciona mesmo. Acabei de testar.


----------



## jazyk

Ainda acho que o meu _a_ de _antes_ é igual ao _a_ de _Adriano_.

Jazyk


----------



## Outsider

jess oh seven said:


> Há alguma diferença de pronúncia entre as palavras _tem _e _têm _no portugês do Portugal? Leva circunflexo só para se distinguir de _tem_?


Há diferença em algumas partes de Portugal. No Brasil, parece que não. Mas deve escrever sempre o acento na forma plural.

Discussão anterior, com sondagem.



MOC said:


> Segundo o Outsider, é em Lisboa, mas acho que não só aí.


Nunca pretendi que fosse só em Lisboa. Aliás, sei bem que não é!


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Há diferença em algumas partes de Portugal. No Brasil, parece que não. Mas deve escrever sempre o acento na forma plural.
> 
> Discussão anterior, com sondagem.
> 
> Nunca pretendi que fosse só em Lisboa. Aliás, sei bem que não é!



Eu não estava a corrigi-lo. Estava só a dizer que em outros comentários me disse que era a forma de Lisboa. Eu não sei ainda em que outras zonas se diz assim (a maioria da população pelo menos), por isso é que dei a sua resposta.

Já agora eu digo têm da mesma forma que digo as palavras com dois "e", o tal /e-em/. Pode ser que seja tâ-em, tâ-ãe, te-em, tâ-aim, ou outras variantes aproximadas. A minha intenção era apenas realçar o facto de ler como se tivesse dois "e" em vez de um.


----------



## Outsider

Por exemplo na Madeira também se diz "tem-em".


----------



## MOC

Lá para cima, tal como disse num comentário anterior, diz-se tenhem. Não me parece que seja o mesmo que tem-em, porque eu estou a assumir que isto se leia como falando rapidamente "tem em casa qualquer coisa". Enquanto no minho se diz regularmente t*enh*em, como "l*enh*a".


----------



## Outsider

Será mesmo "tenhem", ou "te*ng*em", com o "ng" a representar a nasal velar, como no inglês "si*ng*"?


----------



## MOC

Esse "tengem" é o que eu assumi que se referia quando falava da forma de falar da Madeira. Efectivamente o sotaque madeirense não é o meu forte.


----------



## Outsider

Não, "tem-em" para mim é a pronúncia de Lisboa!


----------



## Matjan Tutul

jess oh seven said:


> Há alguma diferença de pronúncia entre as palavras _tem _e _têm _no portugês do Portugal? Leva circunflexo só para se distinguir de _tem_?
> 
> Obrigada!


Costumo dizer tem-em. Aprendi quando estive no Norte de Angola em 1968, mas tento aproximar o sotaque de Lisboa, com o som de _mãe._


----------

